# Oil Catch Can/PCV system questions



## WhittP (Jun 19, 2013)

I'm in the process of upgrading my PCV system on my 461. It'll include an ME Wagner valve, new valve cover breathers and a catch can. I purchased this unit another member had good experience with. https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B06XK9PTP7/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

I have the can mounted to the firewall and plumbing ran. I decided to plug the PCV end and check the system to see if it held vacuum. It wasn't even close so I clamped each hose fitting and used a bunch of teflon tape on the threaded connections (I didn't have any liquid stuff available). It improved it quite a bit but 15" of vacuum will leak down to zero in about 2 minutes. I'm not looking to introduce new vacuum leaks so what's the advise on this?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

The can leaks, I use radium engineering catch cans, more expensive, does hold a vacumn have not run that same test though.

www.radiumauto.com/Universal-Single-Catch-Can-P178.aspx

this is a small 8oz one. Great product has a dipstick as well. Your can may be just a lemon, or have loose threads. Maybe return it and get a refund and try a higher quality one. Call radium and ask them about the vacumn on their cans.


----------



## WhittP (Jun 19, 2013)

Yes the threads are pretty loose. It seems like pretty good quality for under $30 but it leaks so time for plan b I guess.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Loctite 565 or 592. Ive not used teflon tape on plumbing in well over 30 years. My can is cheap... and filled with oil!


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

67 GTO PCV System Health and Reconfiguration


My 67 GTO has the original 400, which was rebuilt and using the original valve covers, with a breather on each, and the PCV valve in the valley pan. Having had 60 cars, I never once paid any attention to the PCV system. I never knew what it was for, never really cared, and I was like most of...




www.gtoforum.com


----------

